# Knarly-curly-spalted walnut.



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2015)

I think this must have been half dead tree. A few wood pecker holes. Pretty wild colors- a lot of salmon/pink.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice. Thanks for posting, Mike. I don't see much spalted walnut. In fact, the only sample I've got is that amazing piece that Rob sent me. If you end up w/ any small cutoffs showing the spalt, I'd be happy to pay postage to get a piece just to take pics for my site.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2015)

phinds said:


> Nice. Thanks for posting, Mike. I don't see much spalted walnut. In fact, the only sample I've got is that amazing piece that Rob sent me. If you end up w/ any small cutoffs showing the spalt, I'd be happy to pay postage to get a piece just to take pics for my site.




This piece may be sold but I have a piece of walnut- That I know is walnut that looks like no walnut I have ever seen- I will get pics tomorrow. You will get a sample.....


----------



## phinds (Jan 14, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> This piece may be sold but I have a piece of walnut- That I know is walnut that looks like no walnut I have ever seen- I will get pics tomorrow. You will get a sample.....


Sounds interesting.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2015)

phinds said:


> Sounds interesting.



here you go @phinds My finger shows where it starts to go brown. I saw the wood it came from. Walnut but nothing like I have see. Background is maple. Looks black it is BLACK

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## phinds (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow. Looks EXACTLY like "rainbow" (mineral stained) poplar. Never saw walnut like that (well, you did say that's the way it was so I shouldn't be surprized)


----------

